# Lt exhaust????



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

anybody know if they make a looney tuned exhaust for a 750 brute ive seen a setup on a 650 sra but not 750i any info would be :banghead:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Don't think so, muzzy duals are available though 


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

No they dont. But last i remember reading somewhere they were supposed to be coming out with one(months ago). Maybe try and contact them. 

Muzzy duals would be sick tho:rockn:


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

muzzy duals would be ear busting loud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> muzzy duals would be ear busting loud


not really. they actually sound good, we have a clip somewhere of them on a brute.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

ill do some lookin around


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

**** this thing has alot of torque. :rockn:<br />


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I wanted to see LTE come out with duals, I always liked there sound and quality BUT. Muzzys really surprised me on these new duals, Ive read and seen alot of pics/videos on them and I really don't think there can be a better set up made. They've got the heat problems resolved, and they've made I would say the best power producing system that could be built for a brute. 1.5" to 2" tapered pipes, dual cans and a crossover. To me there's not really much else that can be done by anybody to improved on that system with so little room.

I ordered a polished muzzys super pro for my brute from VFJ. $675+shipping is a good deal. The problem is though he has none left, apparently muzzys machine broke and was unable to produce for a little while but there back up and should fill all back orders by mud nationals this month. Once I have my exhaust and get it tuned I will post videos of it.

There's video's I listed here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=16300

Edit: Yea P425 you can merge that to the official^^.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just copied it... it's in there now too.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

i have to say they sound good but how do they hold up when put in the water a few times??????


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike, you heard my brute with my big gun. It sounded awesome held up really well to. 

I think the general decision on here from what i read will be to go the muzzy or Biggun. They are the most popular. Personally i would have probbly went with the muzzy duals but they were not out when i decided to ditch the HMF.


----------

